# Do LGDs choose their own herds?



## MsDeb (Oct 28, 2014)

Finn likes the goats ok. He doesn't like the bucks getting too close to the does but he's still friendly with them. However, he LOVES our granddaughter that lives here, that I....we.....watch two afternoons a week.  And this past weekend our kids from Nebraska came down with their three kids.  He LOVED them also and, when they loaded up the van to leave he just jumped in with them and was not going to get out.  (After some useless pulling and tugging he was finally bribed out with jerky.)
I'm starting to think that children are his herd of choice.  That's probably a good thing since it sounds like those particular grandkids will be living with us for a while.  It just makes me curious about other guardian dogs. Is it usual that they show a preference for what they really believe they are guarding? Is it nature? Nurture? Or a combination of both?


----------



## Baymule (Oct 28, 2014)

That is too cute! At least you won't have to worry about the grandkids with Finn around!  If he could talk, who knows what stories he could tell?

Our GP is in the backyard, we only have chickens for her to watch. But she goes on full alert when our grand daughter is out there playing. Paris rushes the fence to ward away neighborhood cats, other dogs or the neighbors. (how DARE they walk around in their own yard)


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 28, 2014)

Combination.  Not sure of all of Finn's background but he has apparently been well socialized and enjoys people. These are wonderful traits. It is also very good for you to have him with family and spend time with him. However, now that he is adjusted it is time to increase his time as a herd guardian.  Taking Finn out  on a routine pattern, am/pm for some lovin is great and I would recommend keeping that protocol. Finn needs to stay with his livestock for about 22-23 hours a day. 

Too many foolishly do not understand that, yes, these dogs are capable of bonding with their herd and their human herd. Just remember if you want him to be a LGD he must eat, live, sleep and be with his herd/flock the majority of the time. If you want him to be a pet then taking him with you everywhere, allowing him out of the field on and off all day, and basically "entertaining" him will be the result. Counterproductive if you got him for an LGD. LGD breeds have to learn to be "bored" so to speak. Learning to be bored is important, dogs that cannot learn this become trouble dogs- they start displaying destructive behaviors or really bad livestock issues (playing with lambs/kids, chasing, chewing, killing chickens, escaping, running off etc.).
I am personally a big fan of once- twice a day just loving on them and allowing them to get some frustration out or run. These things  I prefer done outside of their livestock field. 
Never play chase, tug/war or fetch. All really promote herding and high prey drive behaviors.

Our family is quite large (11 of us) - in our LGD's mind we are also a "herd".  We just live on the other side of the field. They are as protective and guardy over their human herd as much as their livestock herd. Having the bond with your LGD is very important. The dogs are much easier to handle/correct when they understand you are alpha and they are much easier in the way of training - they are eager to please (to a degree LOL).

So- yes, some is simply instinctual but some is by environment.

My oldest LGD males when they were 4 and half months loved the children but when other children came over the dogs DID NOT like the other children running or chasing  my children. The other children were NOT part of the herd. PERIOD! They would directly move and seperate the "herds" ... family children and NON family children. No aggression but still they didn't care much for it and IF the other children chased geese or chickens or goats then that was a real problem... they would knock them right over. 

Love the pics!


----------



## babsbag (Oct 28, 2014)

That picture is adorable. So glad he likes the children.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Oct 29, 2014)

What a cute picture!  Our LGDs love the goats, but when my 2-year old niece is over, she is their focus.  They will even get between her and any goat they perceive as 'getting too close.'  All of our goats are friendly, but our LGDs protect that little girl like nobody's business.  So glad that Finn is good with the grandkids!  Sounds like rescuing him was a blessing for you and for Finn...I love happy endings (or beginnings - it's kind of both).


----------

